# Baby sleeping/ awake in womb



## Bunska

Hello ladies
Do any of you know how long baby is awake for in24 hrs? I know baby often sleeps in day as the pur movements rushing about rock/soothe it to sleep and then they can often wake in evenings/ mint just when we settle down. I was just wondering how long they sleep for though... Is it mostly asleep? Do you find your baby follows that pattern? I think I would say that my bean is more active early morning... Woke me at 7.30 this morn and again in evenings but I do get flutters in the day too.
K


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have not figured out the sleeping pattern yet but have found most activity around midnight! My mom said I only slept for about 5 hrs a day and was constantly moving and kicking.


----------



## youngmommy2

Ive read that babies sleep for 16 hours a day in the womb


----------



## lintu

mine seems to sleep most of the day and then has some active nights and some sleepy one's. in fact it seems to sleep more than anything else :haha: hope that pattern carries on


----------



## Lully2011

Ive read around 16hrs too. My babies are active first thing in the morning on my way to work, lunch time, dinner time and then most of the night. So pretty much feeding time haha which is pretty much like myself and their dad we love our food.


----------



## fairykate

I was reading today that they don't settle into a pattern until about 27/28 weeks anyway :flower:

They'll sleep if you're walking around as you rock them to sleep as you walk, and then when you rest they wake up.


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

I think mine sleeps a lot lol... I normally head to bed at about 8, and I find that if I don't I get kicked very hard and I take that as someone wants to go to bed  I don't feel anything all night, until about lunchtime the next day. And then the movements don't stop until bed time. I'm not going to complain about that pattern ;)


----------



## bebedreamr

Lully2011 said:


> Ive read around 16hrs too. My babies are active first thing in the morning on my way to work, lunch time, dinner time and then most of the night. So pretty much feeding time haha which is pretty much like myself and their dad we love our food.

Haha mine has the exact same pattern! It's as if she is saying , "yum yum momma!" I love it!
Is it not the strangest feeling when they roll around in there? Lol it makes me laugh!


----------



## Berri

Have just started feeling much more movement from bubs in the last week or two and notice I feel first movements around 6-8am then it quietens down for a bit but if I haven't eaten lunch by 2pm (which is common for me but I do snack during the morning) I get some big kicks from a hungry bubba :D Then I get some hiccups and kicking starting anywhere from 7-9pm and lasting fora few hours.

Bubs seems to do a LOT of rolling around too - so much so the other day it was so much whooshing I thought I might be sick!!

Hubby is still not feeling a lot of kicks (anterior placenta) but bubs has the hiccups quite a lot and he has no trouble feeling those :D


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i read they sleep 12 - 14 hours a day .


----------



## Louise73

Mine is most active in the evening,especially after I've had my dinner:happydance:


----------



## Star7890

My little boy is also ALWAYS awake and moving about when I eat! Then goes back to sleep afterwards.. he is sooo like his daddy already haha xx


----------



## Bunska

She is wriggling round loads today. It such a strange sensation. I LOVE it but am still getting used to it. It really akes me surprise sometimes. I was walking round Tesco and had a little whoosh which made me shoult 'Oooh' and giggle. They must have thought I was nuts.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Mine seems to barely ever move during the day but always starts kickboxing around 11 to 12 at night


----------



## blazer_g

at second trimester according to my app baby is only awake between 6-8 hrs and asleep the rest of the time :D soo sweet :D x


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have come to find now that babe always seems awake after i eat when i wake and around 11- 12 at night. some day I think lo sleeps all day but somedays seems like lo is awake all the time . had really strong kicks and movement today so you could actually see my belly move. what a strong little bugger already!


----------



## SamanthaYC

Bunska said:


> She is wriggling round loads today. It such a strange sensation. I LOVE it but am still getting used to it. It really akes me surprise sometimes. I was walking round Tesco and had a little whoosh which made me shoult 'Oooh' and giggle. They must have thought I was nuts.

 lol that's so funny


----------

